# Crappie Nibbles



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

For anyone using Crappie Nibbles. I have tried them, without success. Only because they wouldn't stay on the hook. Just today I found a jig, called eye hole. There is a hole in the jig head that's supposed to hold the Crappie Nibbles in place. I ordered several for the coming spring. I'll let you know how they work.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I leave mine dry out some....once they firm up a bit you'll find they stay on the hook shank much better. Mike


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

What Mike said works, I’ve been doing that for years and yes they work!


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

I always tip with a yellow niblet


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I bet I used 6 or 8 jars of crappie nibbles last year. I never leave home with out them. I don't think you always need them but I have seen days where they made a difference.
Like Mike said, let them dry out a little and the will stay on the hook a lot longer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> I bet I used 6 or 8 jars of crappie nibbles last year. I never leave home with out them. I don't think you always need them but I have seen days where they made a difference.
> Like Mike said, let them dry out a little and the will stay on the hook a lot longer.


I'm gonna have to try some out, I've used way back when but not enuff to gain confidence. I usually always have a few packs of wax worms with me. Esp early spring before the spawn and late fall and winter. Maybe I'll try substituting this year.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've used way back when but not enuff to gain confidence


I used to go back and forth on whether I used nibbles or not. Now it's more times than not I'll use them. I rarely have live bait with me unless I'm fishing with a few friends who won't fish jigs. There are times when I'll see live bait out perform jigs/nibbles but not enough times to matter. For a few weeks in the summer I will use minnows on a double minnow rig and slow troll but it's more just for a change of pace. Outside of those few weeks I'll have a jig with nibbles.

Last summer I was fishing with my wife. I had the boat sitting on this massive school of fish and was catching fish almost every cast. My wife wasn't doing so good and I kept trying to get her to start using nibbles. She's stubborn and continued to not catch anything even though we were using the same baits. Finally after an hour or so of watching me catch fish she asked me to put a nibble on her jig. Her next cast she caught one and she continued to catch fish as long as she used nibbles. She quit using nibbles several times and she'd quit catching fish.

On another occasion I was fishing without nibbles. I was getting hits almost every cast but I couldn't get a hook into anything. I was thinking it was maybe a school of bluegills or something small since I use jigs with a #2 hook. After a while I added a nibble and immediately started hooking up.

I have no idea why they work, I just know that sometimes they make a difference. I always use them in muddy water. I've never seen them have a negative effect.
I don't think they will make a bad fisherman a good fisherman and I don't think they will put fish in the boat if you're fishing in an area that doesn't hold fish.

On a normal day I'll dump 20/30 nibbles out and I'll let them air dry as I use them. Normally I just leave the jar open so more in the jar will be drying too. As I use to the 20/30 that I'm using I'll add to them through out the day trying to keep some drying. If the nibbles get a little too dry I put them back in the jar and will add a drop or 2 of lake water, they will rehydrate usually overnight.

Some guys will use a syringe with a bigger opening and will soften the nibbles a little with water and they will squirt the nibbles inside of tube jigs. There used to be a company who made a product called a "Bait Pump" which was made for squirting nibble inside of tube jigs.
I have a few of them somewhere and they work well.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with alot of the responses about setting them out to let dry some. They stay on the hook much better


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

I know we are talking about crappy but , I do the same with trout power bait definitely stays on hook better


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What color of nibbles you you all prefer or does it make no difference. I have a jar of chartreuse that I’ve had for years. I have to try them a bit more as I’m usually a live bait person.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

white ones for me most of the time but i have chartreuse on hand also


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The best way to dry them out is to split each jar into two batches. I always keep an empty jar ready to split the new batch into. That gives them air to dry out.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I found some jigs made just for the Crappie Nibbles. Eyehole jigs, by gill reapers.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

I have never tried the crappie nibbles. Reading through this thread I got to thinking if it would be possible to insert them into the tube lures for crappie?? has anyone tried and if so what was your experience ??


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

katfish ken said:


> I got to thinking if it would be possible to insert them into the tube lures for crappie??





crappiedude said:


> *Some guys will use a syringe with a bigger opening and will soften the nibbles a little with water and they will squirt the nibbles inside of tube jigs.* There used to be a company who made a product called a "Bait Pump" which was made for squirting nibble inside of tube jigs.
> I have a few of them somewhere and they work well.


Yeah it works


----------

